# Koop - Spiel um zu zweit an einem PC zu spielen



## espo (24. März 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Vorschlägen für Games, die ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen an einem PC spielen kann. Ich habe ne Steam-Link und würde gerne ab und zu mal mit ihr zusammen auf der Couch zocken.

Habt ihr Vorschläge? Idealerweise steam basiert da die Kompatibilität mit anderen Clients und der Link ab und zu Stress macht.

Danke


----------



## Gimmick (24. März 2018)

Divinity: Original Sin 2, Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons fallen mir da ein.


----------



## espo (25. März 2018)

Cool, danke.


----------



## Rivellon (25. März 2018)

Divinity OS 1+2 kann ich nur empfehlen.  Zwei Leute sind da genau die richtige Anzahl für. Ansonsten auch sowas wie Cuphead, Dont Starve Together, Trine, Portal 2  - das sind auch paar Titel, die man gut mit der Freundin spielen kann.


----------



## masterX244 (31. März 2018)

Rivellon schrieb:


> Divinity OS 1+2 kann ich nur empfehlen.  Zwei Leute sind da genau die richtige Anzahl für. Ansonsten auch sowas wie Cuphead, Dont Starve Together, Trine, Portal 2  - das sind auch paar Titel, die man gut mit der Freundin spielen kann.



Portal2: Gegen schluss kanns schwierig werden, manche Kopfnüsse da sind verdammt schwer zu knacken, vor allem wenn man irgendein kleines Detail übersehen hat


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2018)

Rocket League. 
Meine Freundin hatte von dem Spiel nicht mehr genug bekommen^^ 
Sonst vielleicht noch Binding of Isaac.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. März 2018)

Koop-Games:
Sämtliche Lego Games
Sonic & All Star RacingTrine 1 & 2
sämtliche Beat'm up über Mortal Combat bis Tekken 7
Seriuos Sam 3
Worms Reloaded
Rayman Legends

Gut, musst halt wissen, was ungefähr den Geschmack trifft


----------

